# Awesome Burger idea!



## jtktlw (May 10, 2009)

Hey folks, I love burgers and like to fool around with different ideas for mixins and toppings. Well, I think I have created a hit and wanted to share for you to try and let me know what you think. This idea is more toppings than mixins so you should not mixin much more than the typical salt/pepper/garlic blend. Now here's the magic of this burger. Spread about 2 tablespoons of cream cheese on the burger right after finished cooking so the heat from the burger melts it slightly. Then, top with a couple slices of cucumber and a handful of alfalfa sprouts. Then enjoy! This would be a great vegan idea if you used soy burger patties instead of beef. I've come up with a lot of burger concoctions over the years and have to admit that this one is one of the best. Please try it and let me know what you think!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Every bone in my tongue... er... you know what I mean...

Everything tells me that I need something to cut across that. Acid, of some kind. A good burger such as I am sure you make is rich and smooth. Cream cheese of any quality is also rich and smooth. Cucumbers and alfalfa sprouts are also smooth, though not so rich. I feel like I want a counter to all that, the same way ketchup is such a brilliant counter to the basic burger.

My mind's tongue (you know what I mean) says maybe a little bit of Tabasco, or much better, some spicy corn relish. Corn relish is smooth and "feels" rich, if you know what I mean, but it's actually light and can be quite acidic -- and it can be good and spicy. Cream cheese goes with it very well in general. So I wonder whether something like this would not complete the flavor of your burger?

Honestly, I think the concept is rather good. My first reaction to burger and cream cheese was "ugh," and then you added the cucumber and sprouts. I started thinking about it, and I thought, "hey, actually, that sounds pretty good -- hot and cooling, rich and light, I get this." And then my mind's mouth wanted acid (spicy acid, for preference) to make it all come together.

Thoughts?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

bein a grilled mushroom and onion guy, I would say this burger wasn't for me, at first glance. however i do like the combo of cream cheese, cucumbers and sprouts. I had a great aunt who would eat this for lunch daily in the summertime.

But yeah, that cream cheese with the burger needs something to make it pop. like the ortega chile used on the ol swiss and mushroom . I would try it with a lightly pickled or brined cucumber, something like the ones you get on the side at Thai restaurants, or some Indian places. the sweet and sour taste with hints of chili flake and cool cucumbers.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

But yeah, that cream cheese with the burger needs something to make it pop


Cream cheese sounds great. I'd make it pop withsome red onion and dill pickles

My all time favourite is 2 triangles of laughing cow, (processed cheesey stuff) red onions and fried onions and home made bread and butter pickles...Finishing touch is a huge dollop of dijon mustard.

Only problem, it keeps sliding out of the bun:lol:


----------



## jtktlw (May 10, 2009)

maybe the 'cutting' ingredient should be something mixed in with the meat instead of adding another topping. Nothing wrong with chile/hot sauce, etc. mixed in with the meat. Try it just once though with just the cheese, cucs, and sprouts though and you'll find that it makes a burger that can stand on it's own.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cream Cheese on a burger is outstandingly good. A place in Lake Geneva Wisc I once frequented had a really good one. Popeye's was the place....not sure if they're still there since this was back in 1982 mind you. They called it the "Olive Oyle" if I remember correctly. 1/2lb Burger, kaiser roll, cream cheese and sliced black olives. Would get one for lunch once a week when I took my break from the Summer grounds keeper at an Apartment complex there. I could go for one now but..........:look:


----------



## psywise (Nov 26, 2006)

Maybe some Sweet Chilli Sauce?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Careful, it would not be vegan if you're still using cream cheese.


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great to me but husband wouldn't care for it, he's a plain burger type of guy.
This is going to be my next burger, that is when I don't mind adding 97 lbs to my frame. I'll do it with the standard chunks of cheddar cheese or American cheese sliced chunked up and not the 'spread' that he does here. Oh and ours will include lots of carmelized onions and shallots and garlic and little nibs of kosher pickles in there too.:roll:


----------



## rochelleh2h (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll have to try this cream cheese burger idea sometime. Sounds interesting. Plus I love cucumbers.

Personally, I like garlic, onions, and red peppers mixed in my burger meat. My boyfriend and I have tried this Southwestern salsa topping idea and we love it!

The next one I'm interested in trying is the cubano burger. It has ham and cheese inside, a cubano glaze, and chipotle mayo. Mmm.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

My favorite burger-of-the-moment is brushed with Hoisin sauce and topped with pickled red onions and wasabi.


----------



## giant_kyle (Apr 29, 2009)

I make one similar to this, except instead of the red onions i do my choice of bell pepper, little candied ginger, and the wasabi. it's great.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

How about topped with Major Grey's mango chutney, roasted red bell pepper and Tillamook pepperjack cheese?


----------



## crouttone (Jun 14, 2009)

Ive heard of this before, in my town, the best burguers are fried in some sort of garlicky cream instead of oil, I cant tell how much this improves the taste of the meat, is something you have to try. I will definetely try what you say and see how it goes, thanks!


----------



## buddingcook (Jun 29, 2009)

When I read the post, I thought "there is no way this would taste good", but I actually tried it at my 4th of july bbq, and it was a hit! Great idea, thanks!


----------

